# Iam a Celebrity..get me out of here - who do you want to win?!



## dietcokeg (Jun 20, 2009)

This is the first year that ive ever watched iam a celebrity and been hooked on it...their is such a diverse groupon this year, its so interesting tosee how they all get along. Torrie is definately the strongest of the girls ( and shes sooo goregous!) and i think the strongest of the guys is Lou, hes such a gentleman and soo calm throughout it all. Janice is hillarious but oh-so-lazy, she does give you a giggle. I think Holly surprised everyone, we all expected her to be like Heidi, but they were polar oppisates, she really earned so cred for that. John and Steven are great fun and they r so competive. As far as Patty goes, i like her but i think she talks about her struggle with her family to much, its almost like shes just playing the sympthy card(my opinion!). Sanjaya was the person i underestimated he most..the boy has strength!! 

sorry for ramblin on..i just am so addicted 2 watching this show!!!

as far as i think who deserves to win, i think its gotta be Lou, he deserves a break more then anyone else.

who do u guys want 2 win?


----------



## ImMACnificent (Jun 21, 2009)

I think Lou Diamond or John will win.


I'd like to see Torrie win. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I really like her personality.
I actually like Sanjaya, too.


----------

